# Pointings Saddlery, Lansdown, Bath



## Hanno Verian (21 December 2015)

Any one used them?

 I'm looking at getting them to fit a Fairfax Jump Saddle & Dressage saddle for my 6 yr old ID, I've never dealt with them, does anyone have any experience of them good or bad - PM me if preferred.


----------



## nuttychestnut (21 December 2015)

Peter has been a saddler for a few years, great service. The area is blessed with some great saddlers. 
Personally didn't buy my last saddle from them as I went made to measure - so much easier and better for the horse IMO but same price if not cheaper than the Fairfax which i think has a kent and master or wintec tree. 
Happy shopping!


----------



## AmieeT (26 December 2015)

Always first port of call for everyone at or yard


----------



## Hanno Verian (4 January 2016)

Thanks for the feedback - Always worth asking!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 January 2016)

I have to be honest and say that I found Peter utterly useless when he came out twice to see my horse and various other people locally have said the same. Def. wouldn't use him again.


----------



## Andalucian (5 January 2016)

carolineb said:



			I have to be honest and say that I found Peter utterly useless when he came out twice to see my horse and various other people locally have said the same. Def. wouldn't use him again.
		
Click to expand...

Shocked at this. He's a fine old gent, knows his stuff, takes his time and does it how he does it, always had a good reputation as far as I'm aware. No one gets it right all of the time I guess.


----------



## Dusty85 (25 January 2016)

Ive used him twice for two different horses now. Very knowledgeable, calm and good with the horses. He's my first choice in the area.


----------



## horsimous (25 January 2016)

My friend and I had him in to fit to each of our horses (although it was about 2003). I never really got on with my 2nd hand saddle and got rid of it a year later, my friend was, after a couple of months and quite a lot of ridden problems with her youngster, advised by another saddler that hers was fitted too wide and was also too long. She had bought brand new and lost quite a lot of money. He hadn't listened to what I had asked him to bring and so didn't bring much to suit and I felt he didn't put in much effort or show much interest as we weren't competition riders. It was a shame as I had gone on recommendation from my respected instructor who evented.


----------



## miss_c (25 January 2016)

He was out to our yard recently to fit a slightly arthritic and laminitic section B who had massively changed shape from losing weight... (not mine)  I was incredibly impressed with the amount of time he took and the way he assessed the pony and rider.


----------



## HelenBack (26 January 2016)

I didn't have a very good experience either I'm afraid as he also sold me a saddle that was too wide which then went on to cause considerable problems. I had him back a few times and he never sorted out the problem, and looking back he told me quite a few things that I now realise were complete rubbish. Good luck, trying to find a saddler who you can trust is very difficult in my experience!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 May 2017)

I would never use Peter, but i have used Ali and have to say can only say good things. Peter is known at my yard and was petrified of my friends old mare who just stood there, so much he made the owner put the saddle on etc. Ali thought has been excellent with changing my saddles etc and recomending new.


----------



## lizziebell (8 May 2017)

Unfortunately I've not had a great experience with Peter either, but it was many years ago. He didn't listen to my requirements and I felt he was very pushy at getting me to buy a brand new saddle when I clearly stated before he came out what my budget was and that I could only afford secondhand. I subsequently went elsewhere. 

However there are a lot of people I trust who have had great experiences with him, so I guess he's like marmite.


----------



## ester (8 May 2017)

Err this post is from decemeber 2015 I imagine the OP is sorted!


----------



## lizziebell (8 May 2017)

ester said:



			Err this post is from decemeber 2015 I imagine the OP is sorted!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - doh!! That teaches me for pressing the "new posts" button and assuming what comes up is current. Slap hand - must take more notice in future x


----------

